# Western U.P. ORV maps



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

We have Mi-Trale maps, its a great system well marked, covers 5 counties over 500 miles of connected trails. I'm more than happy to mail maps...PM me


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

How Much?


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

glockman55 said:


> How Much?


their 3.00 and .78 is what it costs to mail...its a good map too! and all map monies go to the club


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Running Bear,
has the new ORV legislation that is looking to increase our ORV stickers from 16.25 all the way up to 30.50 reached you club guys in the U.P yet?

Representative Sheltrown claims he has ''solicited public comment'' from the U.P regarding some of this information and im not buying in to it.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

we just rode from michigamme to watersmeet on saturday. nice trail. maps were really accurate.
gonna have to make a few more loops


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Are the trails up there width restricted? The 50" or less rule. I have a Teryx.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

ive got a prowler and ran that this weekend. there were a few trails that had restrictions on the map


----------

